
Russian trolls can be surprisingly subtle, and often fun to read - dankohn1
https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/russian-trolls-can-be-surprisingly-subtle-and-often-fun-to-read/2019/03/08/677f8ec2-413c-11e9-9361-301ffb5bd5e6_story.html
======
luckylion
non-paywalled: [https://outline.com/DEwxG9](https://outline.com/DEwxG9)

